# Average of 5k challenge



## Thumbprint (Oct 6, 2021)

I made a thread quite a long time ago asking if it was a good idea to become method neutral because methods are one of the most interesting things in cubing to me, and now, I have decided to embark on an average of 5k in a row with each method I know to see if I improve at all with them. For this challenge, I will do 5,000 solves with each method without do any solves whatsoever with any other methods. Even though I mainly use CFOP, I have decided to start with roux since I think I can improve the most with it and actually enjoy the solves.
Current average of 12: 27.16
Current pb single: 16
I know that 5,000 solves isn't that much, but due to full time schooling, and the fact that I'm not even sub-25 yet, this will probably take me at least a week or two for each method. I'll update the thread when I notice improvement or hit a milestone.

I also forgot to mention that I'm going to be doing production practice, so like learning algs, fingertricks, watching example solve videos, and reviewing my own solves in order to become as fast as I possibly can in this period of time.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

A big project indeed. Whatever you do, don't lose motivation!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thumbprint said:


> I know that 5,000 solves isn't that much ... this will probably take me at least a week or two for each method.


Max Park confirmed? 5,000 solves is a lot but if you think you can do it and still gain something goodluck!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 6, 2021)

During August, members of the ZMS server (ZZ method solvers) attempt to do 10,000 solves by the end of the month. At one point I did 1,200 solves in just one day, which is probably the most ZZ solves someone has done in a day lol. You'll definitely be able to do some Ao5000 with some commitment!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 6, 2021)

Thumbprint said:


> I made a thread quite a long time ago asking if it was a good idea to become method neutral because methods are one of the most interesting things in cubing to me, and now, I have decided to embark on an average of 5k in a row with each method I know to see if I improve at all with them. For this challenge, I will do 5,000 solves with each method without do any solves whatsoever with any other methods. Even though I mainly use CFOP, I have decided to start with roux since I think I can improve the most with it and actually enjoy the solves.
> Current average of 12: 27.16
> Current pb single: 16
> I know that 5,000 solves isn't that much, but due to full time schooling, and the fact that I'm not even sub-25 yet, this will probably take me at least a week or two for each method. I'll update the thread when I notice improvement or hit a milestone.





OreKehStrah said:


> During August, members of the ZMS server (ZZ method solvers) attempt to do 10,000 solves by the end of the month. At one point I did 1,200 solves in just one day, which is probably the most ZZ solves someone has done in a day lol. You'll definitely be able to do some Ao5000 with some commitment!


total 3x3 solves: 17k since 2020 
I should do a session like that some time, lol.

I haven’t measured, but my top solves in a day is probably only 500 or so (I average 30-100 when I do)


----------



## LolArt (Oct 6, 2021)

Now i wanna do this but i wanna start with ZZ


----------



## Thumbprint (Oct 7, 2021)

Update: I watched some example solve videos by Kian and Kangaroux and I finished my first 100 solves. My current average is 23, which is because I fixed some efficiency problems I had after watching the example solves. I learned a couple anti-sune cmll cases, and my goal is to learn all of them and the sune cases. For the rest I'm going to use COLL because I think that it's more useful than cmll because I'm not going for world class roux solves.


----------



## Thumbprint (Oct 7, 2021)

Second update: new roux pb out of nowhere. 16.43, which is a bit faster than my old.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Thumbprint said:


> Second update: new roux pb out of nowhere. 16.43, which is a bit faster than my old.


Progress!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 7, 2021)

Thumbprint said:


> I made a thread quite a long time ago asking if it was a good idea to become method neutral because methods are one of the most interesting things in cubing to me, and now, I have decided to embark on an average of 5k in a row with each method I know to see if I improve at all with them. For this challenge, I will do 5,000 solves with each method without do any solves whatsoever with any other methods. Even though I mainly use CFOP, I have decided to start with roux since I think I can improve the most with it and actually enjoy the solves.
> Current average of 12: 27.16
> Current pb single: 16
> I know that 5,000 solves isn't that much, but due to full time schooling, and the fact that I'm not even sub-25 yet, this will probably take me at least a week or two for each method. I'll update the thread when I notice improvement or hit a milestone.
> ...


Method neutrality is a super cool thing to explore. I have been methneu myself since 2018.

Good luck!


----------



## Thumbprint (Oct 15, 2021)

Kind of forgot about this due to me being very busy the past week, but I've now officially switched to roux from cfop. I've tried to switch in the past but I could never fully commit because I never managed to make progress with roux, but out of nowhere like 4 days ago, I started averaging 20-21 seconds and I dropped my roux pb by a full second AND got a sub-20 average of 5. I like roux a lot, and I'm fully switching now.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 16, 2021)

Reading those numbers... 20 timed solves a day are a lot for me, as full time jobber, husband and dad of a small kid. Those being timed solves. I do cube a lot untimed, as it's easier in the lunch break or whenever.


----------



## LolArt (Oct 16, 2021)

Thumbprint said:


> Kind of forgot about this due to me being very busy the past week, but I've now officially switched to roux from cfop. I've tried to switch in the past but I could never fully commit because I never managed to make progress with roux, but out of nowhere like 4 days ago, I started averaging 20-21 seconds and I dropped my roux pb by a full second AND got a sub-20 average of 5. I like roux a lot, and I'm fully switching now.


how did you get good at block building. Im kind of stuck on trying to build efficient FB and SB


----------



## Thumbprint (Oct 16, 2021)

Saikadelick said:


> how did you get good at block building. Im kind of stuck on trying to build efficient FB and SB


I'm not really sure if I'm qualified to tell you how to get good at blockbuilding since I only average around 10 seconds for first and second block, but what I think might help is to get good at x-crosses and becoming used to using a lot of m and m' moves to make pairs if you aren't already. Look ahead is also quite important. Plan your entire first block and dr edge in inspection, and look for SB pairs while inserting dr. Hope this helps


----------



## LolArt (Oct 17, 2021)

Thumbprint said:


> I'm not really sure if I'm qualified to tell you how to get good at blockbuilding since I only average around 10 seconds for first and second block, but what I think might help is to get good at x-crosses and becoming used to using a lot of m and m' moves to make pairs if you aren't already. Look ahead is also quite important. Plan your entire first block and dr edge in inspection, and look for SB pairs while inserting dr. Hope this helps


thank you


----------

